# Brody's tattoo collar and tag



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody got this collar for Christmas. A tattoo artist I found on etsy makes them. They are all handpainted. I had his done with skulls and his name on it.  I also got the tag off etsy, it's copper with a little skull charm. (I blurred our phone number but it is all hand stamped on there.) The collar also came with a little skull charm but it doesn't show under the tag.

Here's some pics!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is SUPER cute (okay, in a tough and guy way...haha!). LOVE it!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Brody! You look so handsome in your new collar! The girls got skull collars too! I'll post them later!! They were also going to get the skull charm but it was out in pink, only blue for the boys aww Brody's collar is cute!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

You know I adore it!!!!


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

awww wow that's really cool isn't it :O all the boy chihuahuas will be jealous of him ha


----------



## jjv3189 (Dec 13, 2010)

That's great! Could you give me the link to the etsy seller, or is that not allowed


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

That's a cool collar!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Ooo I really like it


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is the seller for the collar. She is so nice to deal with!

Tattoo leather CAT collar small dog collar 10 by Anagramfineart


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh, it's gorgeous, Tracy! It looks awesome on Brody, so unique. I love it.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I love it! I'll have to check into getting one for both my babies! 

And my son will kill me if I don't get one for his humongous Golden doodle!!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Tracy that is soooo cute!! Very colorful and I really like the name tag too. I need to get some new collars for the girls...even though they are both chipped, they need the collars also


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh I LOVE IT!!! Its so unique...thanks for the link. Of course its pefect on such a handsome boy


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Really cool collar Brody!
I love skully stuff!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks fantastic on him!!!!


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

That's really cool! Love it!


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

VERY cool and manly!!! Chippy is jealous!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh Brody, you are so handsome!

That collar is awesome, Tracy. He will be the envy of all the dogs on your street! Strutting his stuff with his handmade collar and tag.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Brody how cool are you?


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

That is VERY cool looking!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Gorgeous collar Tracy! Sooo cute on Brody, he is so handsome  Love the little tag too, perfect! Etsy has so much great stuff, especially for dogs.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats really sweet. I love hand made stuff x


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Brody is so cool!!..


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Very nice. Love it!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Brody you look badass


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I LOVE IT!!!! Brody, how handsome you are! I would really like the link/name of the etsy seller if possible too!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Tres chic!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It suits him very well and it definitely is one-of-a-kind :-D I adore him


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

rms3402 said:


> I LOVE IT!!!! Brody, how handsome you are! I would really like the link/name of the etsy seller if possible too!!


I'd like to have it, too!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's the seller and the collar we got. She can do anything you want.... fish, skulls, stars... she has a sailor themed one that is darling!!

Tattoo leather CAT collar small dog collar 10 by Anagramfineart

It takes about 2 weeks to get it and she fits the collar exactly to the size you want. I measured one that fit Brody perfect and sent her the measurement. She uses really nice black leather. Brody's came with a cute skull charm too.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

That tag is soooo cool! I love it!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I just LOVE Brody! And what an awesome collar! My daughter is really into skulls, she would adore that collar on Willy lol She is also a Brody fan so I will have to show her later


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

oooh I likey!!!! im going to look in the sellers store


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

As always Brody is one stylin' dude! You know how much I love him. He always has been and is still one of my fave chi's anywhere!


----------

